# Pensacola beach report



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Went out this morning to the Pensacola beach and had a good morning. I caught one 27inch redfish, one pompano and a whiting, all caught on peeled shrimp. I was also useing sand fleas live and frozen but didnt catch anything on them.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like a good mornin,:clap

and thanks for posting


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good report....thanks


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for the report im heading out this afternoon my alarm didnt go off this AM :doh


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I think my dad my have fished Navarre this morning... Still haven't heard from him whether he did any good or not. Congrats on some nice fihs


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice red thanks for posting


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

way to go EG94....where is old "dirty red"......I know he caught a catfish or something?????


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

He caught that whiting ,but I did catch that redfish off of his pole. lol


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Job!!



Knew I should have gone out in the am. Didn't lose a bail from 3:30 tills after 6pm. I twa nice to get me feet in the sand though.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice fish and good to see u smiling at ur catch, in ur last photo u looked so serious


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

rg59 and mcole dirty red said if yall would quit pecking on the computer and go fishing you might catch something, other than a sore finger. lol


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Makes for a pretty good day out. nice report! To me, that's the perfect size Red, anything around 25-17". Nice pics too.......

:clap:takephoto


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

sweet !!!! thank you for the report and pictures...:clap ....


----------

